# My name is john and im a mantid addict



## claytonnobueno (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi from wonderful clayton california. I caught my first mantis about 4 years ago, i very quickly became obsessed with them. They make very good pets, and are super interesting to watch and interact with. My family and all my neighbors and friends think its stupid, and that theyre just stupid bugs. But i think if more people knew how beneficial they were and how cool of a pet they ar the world would be a better place


----------



## gripen (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## happy1892 (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome. Do you have any mantids now?


----------



## agent A (Feb 11, 2012)

WELCOME!!! FROM CONNECTICUT!!!


----------



## Bryce08 (Feb 11, 2012)

yeah they say they are just stupid bugs untill they are entertained by almost nothing for the rest of te night when you show them  

..welcome!


----------



## Mvalenz (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome from Illinois.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 11, 2012)

stupid bugs like stupid people, welcome to the addiction forum, we have all been bitten!


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 11, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> stupid bugs like stupid people, welcome to the addiction forum, we have all been bitten!


is that what that mark is on my arm? I guess I'm done for.

btw, WELCOME to the forums.

Harry


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 12, 2012)

I've been bitten. I bled. It wasnt fun. But otherwise mantids are my life... kinda sorta!!

WELCOME **ONCE YOU JOIN YOU NEVER GO BACK* *


----------



## SilentDeviL (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome ~~~!!!


----------



## Colorcham427 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi John, I've been in this 12 step program for a while now. If you need a sponsor let me know, as with these mantids being on our minds often, it isn't hard to fall off the wagon.


----------



## Rick (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Chivalry (Feb 12, 2012)

Wagon? I haven't seen any wagon.

Welcome from Tennessee! Beware... hanging out here only makes it worse!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 12, 2012)

haha, just got it!


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome to mantis addiction rehab. Dont worry its anonymous.

Well actually this site is quite the opposite!


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome to a great place for a great fix.


----------



## ismart (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## itzjustjeff (Feb 14, 2012)

Another Californian! Welcome!


----------

